# Repertoire Survey



## wirorg (Feb 17, 2016)

Hello: :tiphat:

I'm an aspiring academic singer (singing opera/art songs; from Bach and Mozart to modern music) and I encountered a problem that is connected to the repertoire studies.
I'm trying to understand if this problem is peculiar in my case,
or may it be familiar to the others.
Therefore, I convey a survey and invite you to take part in it 

Starting academic singers from any country who furtherly wish to sing opera/oratorio or art song repertoire are needed to fill the questionnaire.
It may look long, for it has lots of blank spaces, but it's truly fascinating! 
You'll find out a lot about yourself ruminating on the questions! 

I'll be very grateful for help!

https://www.dropbox.com/s/vrhyafpw1dk1uwk/survey-4-forums.doc


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I like to give you a proper answer, however I need to register and that is one bridge to far :tiphat:


----------

